# Two five-year-old British Shorthair pure pedigree cats needing to be rehomed/ or fostered



## SonaliH (Jun 30, 2016)

I have two beautiful British Shorthair cats, they're 5-years-old and full pedigree. Their mother was a show cat.

Sadly, our circumstances have changed since we got them. We have a toddler now, and one on the way, and their personal space has become very squashed.

I'm reluctant to part with them, but I think it's for the best. Life has been pretty unsettled for them with small kids around. They've lost their own space and they don't like it.

They aren't show cats, although certainly beautiful enough to be, but I think their temperament is more suited to being pets. They are happy to be either indoor and outdoor cats (their litterbox is currently outside - sort of - but they don't go outside much and would be quite content to be indoors, as long as the space was big enough).

They're fairly territorial and, while have a wonderful bond with each other, don't like other cats.

I'm looking for someone who doesn't have any small children who is looking for two beautiful cat-sisters to love.

I live in North London and, if you're interested, would want to meet you first to make sure they'll go to a great home!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@SonaliH - I am so sorry to hear you are having to part with your gorgeous cats!  It is so sad when cats have to lose their home when human babies come along.

Have you contacted the breeder to see if she can help? She may prefer to have them back and rehome them herself, but if not she will at least want to know you are intending to rehome them.

If the breeder does not want them back, then consider rehoming the cats through the rehoming section of the BSH Cat Club.

http://britishshorthaircatclub.co.uk/adultbsh.html.

I hope you will do a thorough home check of any prospective adopter before you part with your beautiful cats. If this is too difficult for you to do because of your circumstances, then you are better off giving the cats to a Rescue to rehome as they will most certainly do a home check and will be very choosy about where the cats go.


----------



## SonaliH (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, *chillminx*! I contacted the breeder back in April (she was very adamant she'd want them back if anything ever happened) but she can't take them because her circumstances have changed. She offered lots of helpful tips, and when I say we've tried everything to make it work, I mean it. We really have! 

The British shorthair cat club haven't been responding to me, either. I emailed and phoned but got nothing. 

My husband doesn't want them to be rehomed at all, to be honest! But I just think our current situation is all wrong for them. And it's hard to put up with the poop protests (I'm pregnant) because they're feeling like their house-space is too limited. 

I wonder if there's such a thing as cat fostering? Might be a compromise. Do you know? 

I'm reluctant to go down the rescue cat route as they're not homeless, they're not even unwanted. I'd just like to see them very happy somewhere just right for them, lots of space to find their own "spot" - with an owner who can lavish tonnes of attention and love onto them! So I definitely won't just give them to anyone.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I assume they are indoor cats? Is there a possibility of creating some more space for them e.g. an outdoor enclosure which they could access through a cat flap on your back door? I am not suggesting you shut them out in the enclosure but in the warmer weather they may happily take themselves out there - my cats do. You can put outdoor cat trees, and make shelters etc for them.

Or could you make your garden cat proof with special escape proof fencing, so they can spend lots of time outside.?

There are foster carers available, though demand very much exceeds supply. It is best to use them only on a short term basis, eg. for a month or two. Any longer than that and it is very disruptive and stressful for the cats to be moved again once they have settled down. If you'd need to have them fostered for longer than a couple of months I think it would be kinder to them to get them rehomed.

Bear in mind that some fosterer carers will keep the foster cats in an outdoor pen and if so they would not have much human companionship. If you could find a foster carer who guarantees to keep them in the house as members of the family, that would be better.

Would you be in a better position in 2 months time to have the cats back home and provide them with what they need, more space etc.? If it is more likely to be months and months or up to a year then I think it is kinder to rehome.

I am sorry to hear you are reluctant to go down the Rescue route, as it is one way of being sure that potential adopters will be properly home checked and the right kind of searching questions asked, which may be something a private individual would not feel comfortable doing for fear of seeming intrusive.

Cats end up in Rescue for all kinds of reasons, not just because they are abandoned or strays. Sometimes the owner has died, or maybe the owner is moving abroad, or possibly one cat might be fighting with another cat in the home etc etc. Though it is not very common for owners to give up their cats once the human babies arrive, it does happen.

EDIT - you could contact your local Rescues and ask if they have any foster carers available. Though most of them are very busy at this time of year with cat mums and kittens.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry you are in this sad situation and agree with CM and your self that great care needs to be taken in finding the right home for your beloved cats.
This FB page might be worth a shot
https://www.facebook.com/groups/546671018714407/
and if you would consider rescue then I and many others can vouch for the wonderful Rushden Persian Rescue run by Patsy. Despite the name they do home all sorts of Pedigree cats and have a large number of followers who will have a special interest in particular breeds of cats
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/


----------

